# Just didn't have the heart...



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

... To move the lil prickle once I seen how cute he was! 

Benny set up camp sleeping under my chin on my chest so I've been holding my head back letting him snooze and snapping pictures! He's too freakin' cute to disturb!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

And his weird lil stretched out sleep!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

That is so sweet! I love hedgie snuggles!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Man, my little guys will not sleep if they don't have something covering them. It makes getting cute pictures of them so much harder!

He'e so cute! I love when they are curled like that.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

90% of the time he burrows in a blanket, but occasionally I can sneak a snuggle like this outta him


----------



## kee_jade (Jul 17, 2014)

precious!!!


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Haha! It looks like he's doing yoga, what a cutie pie!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

"Can you stop with the pictures, I'm trying to sleep here."


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

"Mom stop."


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Wait until he puts his wet whiskery tickly nose in your ear! 

The picture of him on his side curled up is just so precious. :grin:

Looks like you have a cuddler!

ML


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Definitely a cuddler! All he wants to do is sleep and hates any disturbance (aka me peeking under the blankie at him or taking a picture  )


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

In the spirit of cute hedgies using us as they choose, I just went to get Tiberius for pen time. He was running on his wheel. I knew. But I sure enough put my hand in the cage anyway, the way we have been encouraging him and he stepped right up on my palm, and up my arm and onto my shirt with his freshly pooped little feet. Now he is happily running around the freshly rearranged pen and I'm freshly washed. Except the shirt. I still have 2 more hogs to go lol. I'm so proud of my little Tiberius!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

LOOK AT THAT SLEEPY BUMM! Freckle and all!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

And that sweet sleepy face!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

AND OH GOD THE CUTE SNUGGLES




Am I obsessed? Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

You are killing me with all this cuteness! He looks so content. Pure love.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Love the lil grumpybutt, even more so when he gives me sweet little cuddles  noticing more and more lately that he's getting comfortable with me! It's so exciting!


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

Love!!!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I may well die from the overdose of adorable  Why aren't mine ever so ... still?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would have to poke the freckle. All the time. :lol:

My goodness he's cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just adorable! Like a little angel in the sleepy picture!!!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Just bumping for the sake of a cute bumm picture.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hah! He's probably like, whys everyone always looking at my butt? I love him he's too cute !


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

He doesn't like me taking pictures in general.. I get angry eyes a lot hahaha


----------

